# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Siembra aji amarillo

## JOSE UCHOFEN

Saludos estoy pensando sembrar aji amarillo quisiera que alquien me oriente que tipo de semilla devo utilizar y en que zonas puede producir mejoryo estoy por la zona de chiclayo.
Cual es el promedio de inversion que se puede gastar por hectarea.
Y actualmente cual es el precio que se vende en el mercado.
Saludos
espero alguien pueda ayudarme 
graciasTemas similares: Siembra de chia siembra de alfalfa Siembra de granadilla Siembra de palta Siembra del Agua

----------


## zorrilla.ruben

Hola la semilla que se utiliza en aji amarillo es de resaque de los mejores campos los agricultores que siempre siembran tienen su semilla.  
Ahora conozco que hay 02 tipos de aji que se comercializa aji escabeche y zanahoria tienes que definir ... Te recomiendo no sembrar mucha area ...  
Tambien se puede vender como mirasol --- pero no es buen negocio --- ganan los comerciantes + no los productores  
se que se exporta ... Su demanda no es considerable --- te recomiendo sembrar aji panca

----------


## kscastaneda

Se recomienda que la siembra la hagas considerando que la fase de floración y fructificación coincida con temperaturas frescas, pués temperaturas cálidas mayores a 28ºC hay problemas de cuajado y desarrollo de frutos. 
Puedes sembrar escabeche en toda la costa, aunque tambien he visto en la parte casi sierra Liberteña como Poroto que en alguna oportunidad sembró un agricultor en laderas de cerro. 
Sugerencia : sembrar cultivar zanahoria por sus caracteristicas del fruto. 
Distanciamiento : 0.80 a 1m entre surcos y entre plantas a 0.6m a hilera simple. 
Plagas que le atacan --> Gusanos cortadores, prodiplosis, mosca blanca, acaro hialino, polillas de hoja y fruto, pulgones. Nematodos.
Enfermedades --> Oidiosis, chupadera, muertes por phythopthora, alternaria... 
Los costos con una tecnología media y con una producción en un escenario regular de 12ton fluctúa entre los 5000 y 8000 nuevos soles/ha. 
El precio de venta va de S/. 0.60 x kg hasta a veces a llegado a S/. 7.50 x kg con lo cual estarías saltando de alegría. 
Estoy asesorando un campo de ESCABECHE en Chilcal-Huarmey el cual iban a dar vuelta y asumimos como BIOFERTIL el reto de ayudarle y que no pierda lo que había invertido ya 02 meses. 
El caso es que las recomendaciones dadas estan dando resultados, el cliente Oscar, quien hoy es un gran amigo y aliado de BIOFERTIL; nos tiene la confianza del caso, esta trabajando con nuestros productos, sigue las recomendaciones al pie de la letra y en los tiempos indicados y en quien tenemos la plena seguridad que vamos a crecer en conjunto. 
Que hemos logrado : 
1. Luego del diagnostico; solucionamos el problema de sales y tomamos las medidas correctivas de otros problemas.
2. Bioestimulamos Biofertilmente a la planta y como resultado tuvimos una respuesta en la primera semana manifestada en rápido crecimiento, desarrollo de ramas, salida de botones florales, hojas nuevas y en general un cultivo limpio y vigoroso.
3. El y su tío, se han convertido en nuestros aliados estratégicos pues la mejor publicidad es la de boca en boca y cuando algo funciona se recomienda; estuve últimamente el Viernes 15-07-2011 y me comentan que los agricultores les están preguntando que le estan poniendo, en la zona he visto que hay bastante cultivo de capsicums y esparrágos además de maíz; tambien he visto que necesitan mucho apoyo técnico, ya estoy encargandome de ello haciendo las gestiones para brindarles el apoyo que necesita esta zona de nuestro país. 
Si desean ver las fotos del proceso o comunicarse con nuestros asesorados e intercambiar experiencias, envienme un e-mail a kscastaneda@biofertil.pe o kscastaneda@hotmail.com 
Saludos,

----------


## oscar sinacay

buenas tardes, yo doy fe de lo que dice el Ing. Carlos castañeda, vengo trabajando con el en Huarmey desde hace 3 meses mas o menos y los resultados saltan a la vista, el apoyo recibido por parte de Carlos fue cuando me habian propuesta darle vuelta a lo ya avanzado e invertido por un problema de sales en el suelo y el cual fue solucionado bajo la recomendacion y supervision de carlos, los productos BIOFERTIL a mi en particular me dieron muy buenos resultados y ya estoy proximo a cosechar, el Ing. Castañeda ahora trabaja conmigo en un proyecto distinto en Piura y esperamos tener los mismos resultados. 
los invito a ver mi albun donde podran ver el producto y conocer un poco las tierras.  
saludos cordiales.

----------


## bernardo andre

Estimado Carlos Castañeda; me podrias ayudar con costos de capsicums ( paprika, morrón, piquillo, aji amarillo) para costa en sistema por gravedad, en el valle de Ica

----------


## Sumer

*Saludos estoy pensando sembrar aji amarillo quisiera que alquien me oriente que tipo de semilla devo utilizar y en que zonas puede producir mejoryo estoy por la zona de chiclayo. Cual es el promedio de inversion que se puede gastar por hectarea.  
______* We offer  best quality a+ exam test  papers and ccie dumps materials. You can get our 100% guaranteed  N10-005  questions colorado to help you in  passing the real exam of server+ training.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Sumer, estoy en Lambayeque si gustas podemos reunirnos. Agregate a mi Facebook o busca BIOFERTIL o BIOFERTIL PERU in-box. 
Cordial saludo,     

> *Saludos estoy pensando sembrar aji amarillo quisiera que alquien me oriente que tipo de semilla devo utilizar y en que zonas puede producir mejoryo estoy por la zona de chiclayo. Cual es el promedio de inversion que se puede gastar por hectarea.  
> ______
> Sumer*

----------

